# Trim routers



## StrongTower (Mar 4, 2010)

Dewalt 611 has done well for me (have 4). I primarily use for easing edges and mortising. I like it better than the Colts I had. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rescraft (Nov 28, 2007)

I have the PC 310. I don't think they make it anymore, though. The reason I like it is because it's compact (short) and has a low CG.
I call it my R2D2 router.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Walraven said:


> I use a makita no complaints at all but im really hanging out for this one
> http://toolguyd.com/makita-brushless-router/


I have a corded Ridgid now but can't wait till the 18v Makita comes out.








I hear June??? Not sure, it's a rumor :001_huh::001_huh:


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I have a corded Ridgid now but can't wait till the 18v Makita comes out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be pissed if the Makita comes in June,, I already bought the ridgid... maybe I should return it now and wait out the Makita.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

A couple of Colts and a MFK700. Have had no problems with the Colts (except they tend to get hot when run for any period of time). You can get something like 4,989,547 Colts for the price of the MFK and I’d recommend… go with the Colt.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

RobertCDF said:


> I'll be pissed if the Makita comes in June,, I already bought the ridgid... maybe I should return it now and wait out the Makita.


I just talked to the Makita rep today and he said they were in Australia now waiting for the UL rating or something like that.


----------



## TaylorMadeAB (Nov 11, 2014)

The corded rigid actually blew me away how nice it is. Compact little case with lots of accessories. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

TaylorMadeAB said:


> The corded rigid actually blew me away how nice it is. Compact little case with lots of accessories.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you keep an eye on the Ridgid FB page you can get the router and ¼ sheet sander for 99 bucks.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I just talked to the Makita rep today and he said they were in Australia now waiting for the UL rating or something like that.


I decided not to wait, I just built my own.


----------



## mikeharold (Nov 1, 2013)

Mind sharing what you did to make that work? I did something similar a while back with an older cordless Makita miter saw to work with my Milwaukee batteries, but I had to gut the old NiCad cells and use the empty battery case as the adapter. All my batteries are Milwaukee and this is what has stopped me from getting the Ridgid router as it really fits my work and needs.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

mikeharold said:


> Mind sharing what you did to make that work? I did something similar a while back with an older cordless Makita miter saw to work with my Milwaukee batteries, but I had to gut the old NiCad cells and use the empty battery case as the adapter. All my batteries are Milwaukee and this is what has stopped me from getting the Ridgid router as it really fits my work and needs.


I had a dead ridgid battery and the bottom from a broken makita drill, a bit of cutting around with the dremel, the hot glue gun, a little soldering and it works great. Now there is no shut down protection for the battery so I could run the battery too low but as long as you keep an eye on the usage you shouldn't have issues. 

Of course don't try to charge it with the adapter in place, you'd want to charge it on your original charger. 

Took the pins for the rdigid off the circuit board, took the bottom (or top) of the ridgid battery, added the 3/4" ply to give surfaces to glue to, cut the makita battery receiver down and ran the wire through the ply, soldered them to the proper contacts, glued it all together and it works just dandy.


----------



## BillD (Jun 9, 2008)

TheGrizz said:


> I have the Ridgid corded and have been happy with it. Doesn't see daily use, but at least a few times a week, and I really push it into full size router territory some times. I actually bought the Rigid over the Bosch (I'm a Bosch whore), because the Rigid came in a compact zippered case and had the round and square bases and the edge guide.


I have an older version of the Rigid that I like a lot, I use it with a jig I made for running beads, rabbets,etc. I was going to buy another so I could leave the old one on the jig but I did not like the zippered bag. I like the room the old plastic case has.

Probably going to look into the Dewalt.

Bill


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

BillD said:


> I have an older version of the Rigid that I like a lot, I use it with a jig I made for running beads, rabbets,etc. I was going to buy another so I could leave the old one on the jig but I did not like the zippered bag. I like the room the old plastic case has.
> 
> Probably going to look into the Dewalt.
> 
> Bill


great trick ,thankyou for sharing .


----------



## TheGrizz (Sep 16, 2011)

I've been thinking about some kind of jig recently too. I've had a few times lately where I just freehanded some stuff, and it took forever to get it as straight as I like it.


----------



## BillD (Jun 9, 2008)

TheGrizz said:


> I've been thinking about some kind of jig recently too. I've had a few times lately where I just freehanded some stuff, and it took forever to get it as straight as I like it.


I've used it quite often and it is way faster than doing things feehand

Bill


----------



## koa (Feb 15, 2011)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I have a corded Ridgid now but can't wait till the 18v Makita comes out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





RobertCDF said:


> I'll be pissed if the Makita comes in June,, I already bought the ridgid... maybe I should return it now and wait out the Makita.





Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I just talked to the Makita rep today and he said they were in Australia now waiting for the UL rating or something like that.


According to the live feed from Makita today on Facebook, the cordless router will be available in August.

Also showed a cordless version of their rail saw which will be available in July.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

And an cordless 10" miter saw


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

RobertCDF said:


> And an cordless 10" miter saw


Really:blink:


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Really:blink:


Yup, with front controls for bevel (like the kapex) and front rails so you could set it close to a wall. 

And a battery powered wheelbarrow 

and some other stuff that didn't really appeal to me.


----------



## mikeharold (Nov 1, 2013)

Ridgid is running a promo right now that if you buy the hammer drill with 2-2.0 batteries and a charger for $179 you can pick a free tool or batteries at the Depot. One of the tools is the router. Went ahead and picked it up and will probably sell the drill tool only and recoup a good chunk of the cost. Thinking about grabbing another set and getting the 2-4.0 batteries and selling the drill and batteries brand new and keeping the 4.0's and maybe selling the first drill and 2.0 packs and being set. Then I want to pick up the sander so I can be mostly cordless for the majority of smaller tasks, especially doors which I do a bit of.

Oh, and actually used the router today to route a few edges on couple 6x6's on a patio cover and was nice not having to deal with a cord! Think it will be a decent router for what it's intended for.


----------

